# new pics of my B13 E coupe



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

some new things: floor mats  and 2" exhaust 


























....the drivers side has been cut and finished to fit the contours better 
















the exhaust is 2" from the manifold to the stock cat to the "turbo" (  ) muffler. with a custopm 3" tip (in place of a folgers can, cuz now they only make plastic coffee cans  ) and the floor mats arent pink theyre pinkish-beige, but more beige than pink......


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

reminds me of my friend's b13, same color in and out. and a 4 speeder. we had many a good times with that beater, curb hopping, bumper cars, and other fun games. those were the daze


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Paint that bumper. Nice car man, looks clean.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Holy f%^k you washed it!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

himbo said:


> reminds me of my friend's b13, same color in and out. and a 4 speeder. we had many a good times with that beater, curb hopping, bumper cars, and other fun games. those were the daze


that sums up my car pretty much  plus offrodaing and other scandalous acts....but since i got the painted front bumper ive been taking it easy


oh and bumpercars/car tag > *.your life


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Paint that bumper. Nice car man, looks clean.


its an e, so its stock. but youre right. at first i loves the black bumpers....but i think i like the painted even more now that i have it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Holy f%^k you washed it!


yea there was mud ALL OVER the side of the car for about 2 weeks almost....we found a huge open field ....then i went back with my moms merc. grand marquee.


rear drive > front drive


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

when we played bumper cars, we never went over 10 or 15 mph, i never did it with my car, i was always a passenger


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I believe the correct term is "Destruction derby".


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ASsman said:


> I believe the correct term is "Destruction derby".


nah.



but on a side note, i gotta cut my new spiffy mats  im having a clearance problem with the mat and the clutch pedal


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that the magnaflow muffler? i like it


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

no. i wanted to go with the magnaflow, but wasnt in the right situation to get it. its some brand X muffler. veryquiet though, but has a nice little rumble when you get on it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

man, i remember my friends camry and a police auction crown vic we did that with, we picked up the vic for 175, then towed it to a big field. the highest we went was 20, but it was fun, the camry didnt stand a chance. oh, and victory donuts are awesome in the vic, oh FIX YOUR DAMN DOOR, the sag is aweful.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> no. i wanted to go with the magnaflow, but wasnt in the right situation to get it. its some brand X muffler. veryquiet though, but has a nice little rumble when you get on it


I just had my 3in exhaust w/magnaflow today and when I get on it wow does it sound mean...maybe ill record the car on the dyno tomorrow


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> man, i remember my friends camry and a police auction crown vic we did that with, we picked up the vic for 175, then towed it to a big field. the highest we went was 20, but it was fun, the camry didnt stand a chance. oh, and victory donuts are awesome in the vic, oh FIX YOUR DAMN DOOR, the sag is aweful.


yea the gr. marquis was fun in the mud/on the grass and you think the passenger side sag is bad? i see that door as completely shut compared to the drivers door. i have to slam my door to just before the point of breaking the glass to shut off the door light on the dash. ive thought of just cutting the wire to the switch in the jamb from the day i got the car, just never got around to it. go figure


----------

